# Scarborough Reef Fishing plans



## jaredluke (Nov 23, 2007)

I've been reading the qld fishing monthly fishing reports and the bloke is saying he will have to have a fish at Scarborough reef because it is going to be closed off, so there will be absolutely no fishing at all allowed. Is this true. The maps I've read (correct me if I'm wrong) have just said that Scarbie reef is becoming some blue zone or something but your allowed to have 3 fishng rods rigged with no more than six hooks.


----------



## ArWeTherYet (Mar 25, 2007)

Jarad the latest and probably the last draft has the green zone from scotts point to woody point, parts of bramble bay and saltwater creek.
So Scarborough, Redcliffe and Margate are still OK.......for now.
And yes your allowed 3 rods with up to 6 hooks on each, so stop worrying......for now.

Here's a link to the latest map.

http://www.epa.qld.gov.au/media/parks_a ... plan_1.pdf


----------



## jaredluke (Nov 23, 2007)

Thanks AWTY. That's what I thought


----------

